# Questions on Luke 24



## tt1106 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, This is only for my own enlightenment. Luke 24:32

saying, "The Lord has really risen and has appeared to Simon." (NASB)


Is this SImon, as in Peter, being referred to? 

Where does this appearance take place? 

I don't believe it mentions a specific appearance between Christ and Simon Peter. 

Can any of you elighten me? 

In John it records that Christ appeared to the Disciples in the Upper room(at least I think it was). If this is the reference, of which that passage is speaking, what an even greater blessing for Simon, that the Gospel would single him out instead of referring simply to his disciples as in the other passage. 

Thanks


Todd


----------



## bug (Jan 8, 2010)

"and that He was seen by Cephas, then jby the twelve. After that He was seen by over five hundred brethren at once, of whom the greater part remain to the present, but some have 2fallen asleep." 1 Co 15:4-6 tells us that this was indeed a specific meeting between Simon Peter and Jesus that we are given little detail about. I would suggest that Luke includes this phrase to show the beginnings of Peter's restoration which inslude the beginnings of the prophecy being fiullfilled that after these things he will strenghten the brethren.


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 8, 2010)

bug said:


> "and that He was seen by Cephas, then jby the twelve. After that He was seen by over five hundred brethren at once, of whom the greater part remain to the present, but some have 2fallen asleep." 1 Co 15:4-6 tells us that this was indeed a specific meeting between Simon Peter and Jesus that we are given little detail about. I would suggest that Luke includes this phrase to show the beginnings of Peter's restoration which inslude the beginnings of the prophecy being fiullfilled that after these things he will strenghten the brethren.



Thanks Bug. I couldn't find that verse when I looked for it. Awesome. So Christ did appear to Cephas first. What a blessing that must have been to Peter.


----------

